# Ich habe eine frage zu JavaScript adblock detector? Wenn jemand auf OK Klick soll die Sete neu geladen werden



## Alaska (6. Feb 2021)

Ich habe ein JavaScript entdeckt was den User Meldet das er adblock aus schalten soll und die Seite neu laden soll. Das machen aber die wenigsten. Ich habe zwar das Script ins Deutsche Übersetzt aber bei Klick auf Seite neu laden komme ich nicht weiter

[CODE lang="javascript" title="adblock detector" highlight="swal( 'Danke!', 'Aktualisiere die Seite', 'success' )"]google_ad_client = "ca-pub-111111111111111";
/* jQuery_demo */
google_ad_slot = "111111111111";
google_ad_width = 728;
google_ad_height = 90;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="https://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script></div>
<script src="https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/limonte-sweetalert2/7.28.11/sweetalert2.min.js"></script>
  <script src="https://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.12.4.min.js" integrity="sha384-nvAa0+6Qg9clwYCGGPpDQLVpLNn0fRaROjHqs13t4Ggj3Ez50XnGQqc/r8MhnRDZ" crossorigin="anonymous"></script>
<script src="jquery.adblock-detector.js"></script>
<script>
  $.adblockDetector.detect().done(function(adsEnabled){
        if (!adsEnabled) {
           swal({
  title: 'Adblock erkannt',
  text: "Die Seite finanziert sich durch Werbung",
  type: 'warning',
  showCancelButton: true,
  confirmButtonColor: '#3085d6',
  cancelButtonColor: '#d33',
  confirmButtonText: 'Disable Adblock'
}).then((result) => {
  if (result.value) {
    swal(
      'Danke!',
      'Aktualisiere die Seite',
      'success'
    )
  }
})
        }
    });
  </script>
[/CODE]


Der Zweite Teil


<script type="text/javascript">

  var _gaq = _gaq || [];
  _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-36251023-1']);
  _gaq.push(['_setDomainName', 'jqueryscript.net']);
  _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);

  (function() {
    var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;
    ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';
    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);
  })();

</script>


----------



## Alaska (6. Feb 2021)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort


----------

